# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Doofheid aan één oor

## Kambiklein

een enkele dag na het zwemmen in zee verslechterde het gehoor van het rechteroor. 

Vraag: Is zeewater de oorzaak?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Kambiklein:  :Embarrassment: 

Zeewater de oorzaak? dat weet ik eigenlijk niet...als je ene oor wat suist of je hoort er niet goed mee dan heeft dat een "andere" oorzaak!!!! ( soms een prop in het oor) ik krijg het al als ik mijn haren was, dus doe ik tegenwoordig vette watten in mijn oren, deze koop je bij de drogist...in het verleden heb ik regelmatig mijn oren laten uitspuiten...ook kun je nog neusdruppels proberen als je gehoor niet goed is, soms kan het de pijn en de druk op je oor "verlichten"...mocht je er niet uitkomen, dan adviseer ik jou om een afspraak te maken met de "huisarts"...die kan je meer vertellen en dan ben je gerustgesteld en weet je meer!!!! Succes ermee....oren zijn heel belangrijk, dus wees er zuinig op...ik kan veel benoemen maar dat heeft geen zin...want dan heb ik nog meer vragen en op afstand kan ik het niet zien of inschatten...maar ik weet er wel iets van.....

een tip die ikzelf eens gekregen heb van een "duitse arts" . :Embarrassment: ..ga met je zere oor voor een infra rode lamp zitten...10 min....een metertje er vanaf meen ik..( zie gebruiksaanwijzing op de doos voor de minimale afstand)  :Smile:  ik vindt het fijn aanvoelen maar dat is persoonlijk...
prettige dag verder....
Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## Kambiklein

:Smile: Hartelijk dank Elisabeth9 voor de aanwijzingen. Ik heb gisteren met een stukje tandenstoker in het oor een stukje vuiligheid verwijderd, inderdaad zoals je dat ook hebt ervaren. De doofheid verdween niet.Vanmorgen echter toen ik op het buitenlipje drukte hoorde ik "pang" :EEK!:  en weg was de doofheid.....fantastisch!

Mvrgr

Kambiklein

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi jij daar...Kambiklein  :Big Grin: 

Wat fijn dat je oor openknapte, heerlijk om te horen he? ik heb soms veel gedoe met mijn oren maar er is meestal wel een oplossing!!!
och ja nog even dit....liever "niet" in je oren prutsen met een tandenstoker of wattenstaaf...ook ik heb dat in het verleden gedaan...het risico is groot dat je iets "doorboort" en stuk maakt...niet meer doen...dan kun je beter met de punt van een zakdoek het schoonmaken...ook als je enorm moet gapen wil nog wel eens helpen...en wat dacht je van de druk op je oren als je in een vliegtuig zit terwijl deze opstijgt.....1 advies...neusdruppels inspuiten voor het stijgen, en eventueel ook met de landing in het land waar je heen gaat....fijne dag verder, fijn dat je het nog even laat weten...maar let op, het kan vaker gebeuren...om oorsmeer te hebben is goed, maar bij teveel kunnen ze het uitspuiten...in dat geval moet je 2 dagen voor die tijd wat gaan druppelen in het oor, om het "losser/weker" te maken!!! maar nu is dat niet nodig.....succes verder...

Vriendelijke groetjes van Elisa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kambiklein,

Gelukkig is je oor weer open! Ik heb zelf na het zwemmen dat er een aantal dagen nog water in mijn oor blijft zitten, dit hoor je dan steeds heen en weer klotsen, ook erg vervelend!

Zoals Elisa hierboven mij al zegt, kijk heel erg uit met wat je in je oren stopt! Zo'n tandenstoker kan erg gevaarlijk zijn, je kunt hiermee je trommelvlies beschadigen wat zelfs kan leiden tot permanente gehoorschade. Op het doosje van wattenstaafjes staat ook altijd aangegeven: 'niet in het oorkanaal duwen'. De meesten negeren dit, maar het is echt niet goed voor het oor.

Hopelijk zal je voorlopig even geen last meer hebben van een doof gevoel!

----------


## guanangu

Hallo mijn man is van het ene op het andere moment doof geworden aan een oor. Heeft het laten onderzoeken bij een KNO arts en bevestigt. Hij heeft er zich bij neergelegd dat hij nu doof is aan een kant. Het probleem is echter die vervelende oorsuisingen en constant geluiden horen zoals water dat loopt. Is er iemand die dit ook voorheeft en misschien een oplossing weet voor die suisingen, want ik kan aannemen dat het niet leuk is.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Guanangu: Sorry dat ik zo laat reageer maar ik lees nu pas je berichtje/oproep...

Helaas heb ik geen advies voor jou man....plotseling doof worden aan 1 oor is zeer ellendig...dit kan dus door de ziekte van Meniere komen of anders...als ik geen vette watten in mijn oor stop tijdens het douchen enz dan heb ik last van suisen....zie 13/08/12,
ik wens je man veel sterkte en ik hoop dat jullie er samen uitkomen!
Vriendelijke groeten.... :Smile:

----------


## janbloem

Ik ben ook plotsdoof geworden aan 1 oor
Hou er rekening mee dat dit geen zich staande kwaal is maar een symptoom
van iets anders wat veel ernstiger kan zijn,
Een oor valt niet "zomaar" uit 
Dat de kno artsen in 9 van de 10 keer niets vinden verbaast mij niets
Er is ook een link tussen glucose spiegels, pre suikerziekte en doofheid
Indien u dit overkomt start onmiddelijk met innemen van : folium zuur, vitamine E en C D en B 2 B 6 B 12, Pregnenolon, NADH, rebamipide ,Visolie Omega 3 vetzuren, alpha lipon zuur, Q 10, Magnesium 
gebruik hiervan wat op liposomale mannier is ingekapseld. Alleen dan krijg je de benodigde hoeveelheden in de bloedbaan
Dat kan je zelf ook maken met een blender en ultrasoon reiniger is vele malen goedkoper ( zie div filpjes en info op het net)
Vergeet niet dat je te maken hebt met een noodgeval. Tijd is je vijand dus direkt aan de slag. Hoe langer het duurt alvorens aktie wordt ondernomen hoe minder kans op herstel.
Beschouw het uitvallen als een signal dat er iets goed mis is.
En laat je helemaal onderzoeken en niet alleen door een kno arts

----------


## Elisabeth9

Janbloem: dat is ellendig dat je doof bent aan 1 oor....normaal is het niet....bij een ziekte als Meniere is dit wel een normaal verschijnsel maar fijn is anders....toch kun je "nooit" dezelfde ziekte vergelijken met een ander....een ieder kan en krijgt soms hele andere symptonen dus ik zal niet de tip aannemen die jij brengt...als het "jou" helpt is dat fantastisch, fijn dat je meedenkt maar het menselijk lichaam reageert soms anders...ook mijn zus werd "plotseling" op haar 12e of 13e plotsling doof aan 1 kant en tevens aan haar hele kant van het lichaam...soms kunnen artsen "niets" vinden en dan moet je berusten totdat er weer iemand is die zegt dat er wat verbeterd kan worden!!! hey Janbloem, fijne zonnige dag gewenst...bye...

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

